# Temporizador de tiempo para programar manual



## tierra ventana (May 19, 2013)

hola tengo este temporizador que salio de un caloventor viejo con timer, es un timer manual para programar algo a 220v, alguno sabe como se conecta a la linea, y donde conecto el dispositivo que quiero timear?







[/url] http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish[/IMG]






[/url]
imagen jpg[/IMG]

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2013)

En la segunda imagen se encuentra el esquema de conexiones, ¿ Cual es tu duda ?


----------



## tierra ventana (May 19, 2013)

mi duda es donde va el positivo y negativo en la entrada  y donde el positivo y neutro en la salida, ya que tiene 3 de salida y no se cual es


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2013)

no son tres salidas ,es una entrada o común y luego tienes dos  ''salidas'' na y nc ( salida normal abierto y salida normal cerrado)
tiene en serie el motor del temporizador (terminales 1 y 2 )


----------



## tierra ventana (May 19, 2013)

ok, digamos entonces que en la posicion 1 es negativo. 2 positivo . 3 al artefacto que quiero activar y 5 al positivo?

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2013)

nop,,,
no estas entendiendo nada ,,,


----------



## tierra ventana (May 20, 2013)

explicame entonces, como es el circuito. gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 20, 2013)

Amigo, antes de lanzarte a conectar algo, 1ro. debemos conocer como es la funcion que quieres darle. Luego entender los conceptos, segun los simbolos que nos marca el dispositivo. Para luego conectarlo y que funcione a ntra. manera. 
Por empezar los terminales 1 y 2 son la alimentacion del motor, el mismo se alimenta con 220V. bueno entonces aca no existe el termino positivo y negativo. Solo se trata de Fase y Neutro y pueden conectarse indistintamente.
Luego, tenemos a ntra. disposicion 3 terminales, que nos posibilitan conectar una carga en modo normal cerrado y/o normal abierto, vale decir, una conexion trabaja inversa a la otra. Cuando una conecta la otra esta abierta.
Entonces si tu deseas accionar una carga en los tiempos que programas como activados, entonces debes utilizar los terminales 4 y 5 solamente.
Continuando, los terminales mencionados como 4 y 5, se conectan intercalados en serie con la carga y la alimentacion, como si se tratara de un simple interruptor.


----------



## tierra ventana (May 20, 2013)

ok, gracias probare y posteo resultado, saludos


----------

